# Battlestar Galactica fans..



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Heads up, new series om the way (eventually)

Blood & Chrome

Short trailer..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Cylons appove. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

now i watched the last one... and it ended with them landing on "earth" at lest what it was..... so how will this tie in with that?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

DJ1989 said:


> now i watched the last one... and it ended with them landing on "earth" at lest what it was..... so how will this tie in with that?


Set before that all happened. Think when Adama was a lad, and you won't be far off.

http://www.tgdaily.com/entertainment/67358-bsg-blood-and-chrome-trailer-fills-in-the-gaps


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So its going right back to the start of it all...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Ya dancer , thought series was excellent , thnx for heads up:thumb:


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice spot mate cheers


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Found another little nugget..


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

it's the gift that keeps on giving. :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm on a roll, sneak peek episode 2...:wave:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TV off, yoochoob on :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Whoo Hoo... Frag the toaters..


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cool, any ideas when its starts ?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

oh yes !!!!!!!!!!!!! Now its pay back for all the x factor and jungle crap Ive had to endure
Damp dog your a star :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

andye said:


> Cool, any ideas when its starts ?


Not sure it will, looks like it may be aired via TinTerNet only??


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't wait.



DampDog said:


> Heads up, new series om the way (eventually)
> 
> Blood & Chrome
> 
> ...


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

DampDog said:


> Not sure it will, looks like it may be aired via TinTerNet only??


Yep just via Machinima Prime


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Blood and Chrome was a podcast done for fans of the show.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

james_death said:


> Blood and Chrome was a podcast done for fans of the show.


Cheers, just twigged that myself.. Doh!! What a shame..


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Tips said:


> Cylons appove. :thumb:


Sealant or wax, Tips?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Just Chrome polish and 303...:lol:

Think blood and chrome started 2011 in podcast form, a narrator i like used to tag his advert on the startship sofa podcasts...

http://www.bloodandchromepodcast.com/podcast-archive/


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Just watched them here

http://www.ovguide.com/tv/battlestar_galactica_blood_chrome.htm


----------

